# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Загадки

## Akasey

_Загадываем загадки, отгадываем и загадываем свои._

----------


## Akasey

Что нужно сзади полизать, что бы спереди погладить?

----------


## Stych

)) конечно, двусмыслие на лицо), но я позволю предположить себе культурный ответ) *Почтовая марка*

Мой вопрос)

Кругом волоса, посредине колбаса.

----------


## Mitrej

Ответ *КУКУРУЗА*.
Моя загадка:
Сверху черно внутри красно, как засунешь так прекрасно.

----------


## Akasey

*голоша*

Целишься в пятку, попадаешь в нос

----------


## Mitrej

Это получается когда *Пукаешь*.

Сзади подошел, сунул и пошел.

----------


## Sanych

Тапки.
Туда сюда обратно. Тебе и мне приятно.

----------


## Mitrej

*КАЧЕЛИ*

Не хрен, не морковка - красная головка.

----------


## Akasey

хз, может *РЕДИСКА*

----------


## Mitrej

Нет неверно.

----------


## Asteriks

Гриб подосиновик или мухомор. ))

----------


## Mitrej

Опять неверно.

----------


## Akasey

*Пионер в пилотке*

Как хорошо тибе и мне, когда лежишь ты на спине...

----------


## Stych

Ёжик яблоко несет?))

----------


## Akasey

раз Стич не захотел загадывать загадку, загадаю я

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
(извиняюсь за ссылку)

----------


## Marusja

Королева
раз перешли на ребусы, вот следующий
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MOHAPX

Это слово вдова

----------


## Marusja

нет, не вдова

----------


## Stych

У меня получился ЗАВОД.

----------


## Marusja

теперь загадывает Стич

----------


## Akasey

мааааленький ребусик

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

язык до Киева доведёт
(загадывайте сами)))

----------


## Mitrej

В новой стене, в круглом окне, днём стекло разбито - ночью вставлено.

----------


## Gimlet

Поразмышляем на досуге?

Молодая девушка на похоронах своей матери замечает привлекательного, хорошо одетого молодого человека, которого раньше никогда не видела, и сразу... Это любовь с первого взгляда!!! Теперь она думает только о нем постоянно! Проходит несколько дней, и она убивает свою сестру. На вопрос полицейского следователя:"Почему?! Зачем ты это сделала?",- девушка ответила следующее:........
Что ответила девушка?

----------


## Akasey

Gimlet ты такое туго умное не загадывай, а то  тема затормозилась, тут ведь никто ум напрягать не собирается.

----------


## Stych

Это был похоронных дел мастер. Она его походу захотела еще раз увидеть. Хреновая загадка. Повеселей нет?

----------


## vova230

Сверху черно, внутри красно, как засунешь так прекрасно

----------


## Femida

видимо, галоши

----------


## BIGm[]n

Ехал зек из зоны на поезде, вышел в тамбур покурить и увидел женщину  у которой не было пальца и он убил ее а милиционеры, которые его повязали его сразу же отпустили.ВОПРОСы: 1за что он сидел ? почему еу нее не было пальца? и почему мусара его сразу же отпустили?(это был тупо флуд)

----------


## Sanych

Лося забила громом.

----------


## Mitrej

Возьму его в руки, Сожму его крепко - Он станет упругим и твердым как репка.

----------


## Sanych

Пластилин?

----------


## Mitrej

Неправильно.

----------


## Jemal

Каучук....?

----------


## Mitrej

Неправильно.

----------


## Akasey

Митрей колись, мы отстали от детства

----------


## Sanych

Мячик..........

----------


## Mitrej

Отгадка: Снежок.
Новая загадка:
Волос на волос, тело на тело и начинается темное дело.

----------


## Sanych

Шапка что ли?

----------


## fIzdrin

веки

Беру двумя руками, сую между ногами..

----------


## vova230

Велосипед
Сверху черно, внутри красно, как засунешь так прекрасно.

----------


## Akasey

это галоши

----------


## Sanych

Чё то тема подзатихла

----------


## BiZ111

*Чтoбы спeрeди пoгладить, нужнo сзaди пoлизать*

----------


## Sanych

Марка

*Ты пожми его немножко, станет твёрдым как кортошка.*

----------


## Irina

Снег

----------


## Sanych

У, шаман наверное

----------


## Irina

*Из трех букв состоит
На «Х» начинается.
Когда работает стоит,
Когда кончает кланяется!*

----------


## BiZ111

ХОР!

и это меня ещё озабоченным назвали...)))

----------


## Irina

Правильно.  Свою загадывай)))

----------


## BiZ111

А если не загадаю тогда что? :ad:

*15 сантиметров в длину, 7 см в ширину и очень нравится женщинам?*

----------


## Irina

*Купюра*

Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое?

----------


## BiZ111

> *Купюра*
> 
> Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое?


Логично - *сон/секс/храп*

----------


## Sanych

> *Купюра*
> 
> Около 40 млн. человек занимаются ЭТИМ по ночам. Что ЭТО такое?


Не спят. Бодрствуют, так скажем

----------


## Irina

Нет не правильно)))
Сидят в.......

----------


## Femida

И-нете??)

----------


## Irina

> И-нете??)


Правильно)))

----------


## Irina

*Что нужно делать, когда видишь зеленого человечка?*

----------


## Akasey

протереть глаза?

----------


## Irina

Нет))

----------


## Sanych

переходить дорогу)))

----------


## Irina

Правильно)))

----------


## Sanych

*Белый камушек растаял,
На доске следы оставил.*

----------


## Akasey

мел?

----------


## Sanych

Маладэц. Давай загадку

----------


## Akasey

В темной комнате, на белой простыне два часа удовольствия

----------


## Irina

Киносеанс

----------


## Akasey

ПраФильно!!!

----------


## Irina

*Чем кончаются день и ночь?*

----------


## Akasey

сумерки??

----------


## Irina

Нет))) Ответ лежит на поверхности)))

----------


## Akasey

появлением луны?

----------


## Irina

Нет, посмотри на сами слова, не учитывая их значение

----------


## Akasey

точно, мягким знаком!!!

----------


## Irina

Правильно  Загадывай!)))

----------


## Irina

Когда человек находится дома без головы?

----------


## Marusja

когда голову высунет в окно

----------


## Irina

Правильно!!! Загадывай.

----------


## Marusja

какое слово начинается на 3 буквы г и заканчивается на букву я?

----------


## Irina

Тригонометрия

----------


## Malaya

Чем заканчиваются день и ночь?

----------


## Irina

Мягким знаком 

*В комнате горело 50 свечей, 20 из них задули. Сколько свечей останется?*

----------


## JAHolper

*20*

– Сколько за штуку? – спросил покупатель в магазине.
– Двадцать копеек, – ответил продавец.
– Если я возьму двадцать, сколько с меня?
– Сорок копеек.
– Я возьму сто двадцать.
– Прекрасно. С вас шестьдесят копеек.
Что покупал посетитель?

----------


## kalita

> *20*
> 
> – Сколько за штуку? – спросил покупатель в магазине.
> – Двадцать копеек, – ответил продавец.
> – Если я возьму двадцать, сколько с меня?
> – Сорок копеек.
> – Я возьму сто двадцать.
> – Прекрасно. С вас шестьдесят копеек.
> Что покупал посетитель?


номер дома

----------


## kalita

Геологи, уходя надолго из своего лагеря, заботятся о сохранности своих продовольственных запасов. Например – запирают муку и крупу в железный ящик, или подвешивают к потолку, чтобы не испортили мыши. Фрукты и овощи быстро портятся. Как геологи хранят скоропортящиеся продукты?

----------


## Mouse

> Геологи, уходя надолго из своего лагеря, заботятся о сохранности своих продовольственных запасов. Например – запирают муку и крупу в железный ящик, или подвешивают к потолку, чтобы не испортили мыши. Фрукты и овощи быстро портятся. Как геологи хранят скоропортящиеся продукты?


А откуда они у них? Эти продукты были давно съедены, если брались с собой.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Ну вообще ГУГЛ помог 

Складывают в мешок и опускают на дно реки, ручья или озера. Рыбы не любят такую еду, а вода на дне достаточно холодная, чтобы не развивалась гниль.

----------


## kalita

> Ну вообще ГУГЛ помог 
> 
> Складывают в мешок и опускают на дно реки, ручья или озера. Рыбы не любят такую еду, а вода на дне достаточно холодная, чтобы не развивалась гниль.


Гугл прав. 

Следующая:


> У шаха был цветущий сад. Было в нем  много роз. Розы были красивые и похожие друг на друга. Шах  прогуливался по саду и выбирал себе розу, которая в эту ночь становилась красивой девушкой и шла к шаху. Утром девушка уходила обратно в сад и вновь превращалась в розу. Шах менял девушек каждую ночь, срывая розы. Девушки из роз не были похожи друг на друга. Одна из девушек так понравилась, что на следующею ночь он захотел именно её. Возможно, он влюбился, так как все следующие ночи он проводил только с ней. По утрам девушка уходила в сад и становилась розой, такой же, как и множество других. Шах всегда узнавал её. Как он знал, где она?

----------


## JAHolper

по запаху)




> номер дома


правильно)

----------


## kalita

> по запаху)


неа

----------


## Mouse

Роза была раскрыта или примята.(после использования))

----------


## JAHolper

да он тупо пообрывал ей все лепестки)

----------


## kalita

> Роза была раскрыта или примята.(после использования))


нет...



> да он тупо пообрывал ей все лепестки)


и снова нет

----------


## vova230

Ответа не знаю, но вы точно живодеры с оборванными лепестками.

----------


## JAHolper

она росла в одном и том же месте)

----------


## kalita

> она росла в одном и том же месте)


и опять нет

----------


## Незарегистрированный

на ней не было росы

----------


## Mouse

Шах вмонтировал ей JPS, и по пилингу её находил! Или он скосил все розы и оставил её одну!!!!!!!

----------


## kalita

> на ней не было росы


гугл был прав)

----------


## JAHolper

*Видео-вопрос!*

----------

